# Cape & Islands show, Mass.



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2012)

Is anyone going to the Cape & Islands show in Hyannis, Mass. this weekend?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 27, 2012)

no


----------



## tim (Jan 27, 2012)

i'll be presenting on Sunday. I won the ODC trophy with this display of all paphs:


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 27, 2012)

good job Tim!
i'll be back on sunday to tear down


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 27, 2012)

We're there already!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrats! Who are the vendors? Can you get some more photos?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 28, 2012)

Congratulations on your win. Looks like some nice paphs.


----------



## tim (Jan 28, 2012)

all old paphs...that's what I like...Piping Rock got best paph with a beautiful sangii.

vendor's are Marlow's, Crozier's, Piping Rock, J&L, A&P, Kelly's Corner, Brennan's, Frosty Hollow, OrchidPhile, Lauray (sry if I missed anyone)...nice plants for sale and a great show! 

I'm sure the cape and islands website (caios.org) will have photos shortly.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2012)

Congratulations Tim!!!! Jean


----------



## baodai (Jan 28, 2012)

Many things going on, I forgot about this one, Brian, I still owe you something ... I will get it to you
Spawn


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2012)

Congratulations -- good job, Tim!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 29, 2012)

going back today to tear down the society display
will try to take some photos...but no promises


----------

